# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Estudio del genoma de la abeja permite vislumbrar algunas formas de supervivencia

## Polinizaciones

*Un equipo internacional de expertos informó en la revista Nature Genetics que habían encontrado evidencia de adaptación evolutiva en unos 3.000 genes individuales de la especie Apis melífera, que permiten funciones como la inmunidad y la capacidad de adaptación climática.*Para lograr lo anterior, se secuenciaron los genomas de 140 abejas de 14 poblaciones de Europa, África, Oriente Medio, Estados Unidos y Brasil, en busca de pistas de ADN que permitieron a los insectos responder a las amenazas de supervivencia a lo largo de su historia de 300.000 años.Esta información podría sentar las bases para la producción de abejas en el futuro que sean más resistentes, por ejemplo, al ácaro varroa, que ha sido implicada en la disminución de la colmena en Europa y América del Norte.Mateo Webster, coautor del estudio de la Universidad de Uppsala de Suecia dijo: Hemos comparado los genomas de las abejas de África y Europa y hemos identificado posiciones diferentes  en el genoma en que ellas difieren.Entre estas posiciones puede haber diferencias específicas que hacen que las abejas africanas sean más resistentes a la varroa. Si pudiéramos identificar estas diferencias genéticas podríamos entender lo que las hace más resistentes. Esto nos podría ayudar a producir más poblaciones de abejas resistentes a las enfermedades en Europa y América del Norte, lo que sería un paso importante en la lucha contra la disminución de las abejas.El equipo también encontró un sorprendentemente alto nivel de diversidad genética en las  especies domesticadas.Esta diversidad se obtuvo a través de la mezcla de las abejas de diferentes partes del mundo lo que sugiere que la endogamia no es la causa actual de la pérdida de colonias, dijeron los investigadores.El análisis genético mostró también que los cambios climáticos de los últimos 300.000 años habían afectado el tamaño de las poblaciones de abejas.Finalmente, Webster señaló: Si supiéramos cómo las abejas se adaptan a climas cálidos o fríos, entonces podríamos ayudar a mantener las poblaciones que están adaptadas a los entornos locales y protegerlas del cambio climático.   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, ApinoticiasTemas similares: EE.UU.: estudian a la abeja japonesa para polinizar cultivos ¿ QUE ES UN  ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGICO ? Y ¿ CUANDO DEBE REALIZARSE UN ESTUDIO HIDROGEOLOGIC ? Características de algunas variedades de arándanos cultivados en Perú Artículo: Chincha cuenta con el primer laboratorio de Perú para estudiar genoma de organismos Científicos del USDA y sus colaboradores secuencian la mayoría del genoma de la soya

----------

